# Jet DC-650 w/Wynn filter



## Chamerican (Sep 28, 2020)

First off, does $230 sound like a reasonable deal for the Jet with a Wynn filter? Seems like a good deal and I'm assuming the Jet will serve my purposes and I'll likely only have it connected to 2-3 tools in a 15X15 garage area. I understand the 650 CFM isn't all that much but I'm looking for opinions if this works given my circumstances. The whole DC thing is a little confusing at times. So the question is...do you think this 650 CFM DC will be fine with a TS and one other connected? Is it smarter to future proof and get something larger given my space constraints and the lack of a permanent shop, i.e. my tools are in my garage space? I also don't mind switching the hose between machines if needed.

I've combed previous threads on here concerning the Jet DC-650 & 650ish-CFM DCs, and read plenty of the benefits/cost savings of going the HF route. I understand many folk's recommendations to future-proof a shop by getting something larger but I'm curious if this opportunity is worth pursuing in the short-term? I'm planning on buying either a Grizzly 1023RL (3hp cabinet) or 0899 (2hp hybrid) TS and have a Dewalt 735 planer on the way. I've been combing FB marketplace for various woodworking equip for sale and came upon this Jet DC-650 (650 CFM) DC w/ a new Wynn canister filter. Given I'm military and will move at least 1 more time before "retiring," I may only add a router table/extension and possibly a jointer or bandsaw to my repertoire of tools.

Regarding the Dewalt and because of the built-in blower I've heard/watched videos on YouTube where folks simply mod'd a trashcan baffle system (which I plan on doing). So, I don't plan on connecting the planer to this "system." Thanks.


----------



## Tree Hugger (Sep 1, 2011)

I Have the DC-650 but with an upgraded 5 mic bag . Wynn filter I have no experience with but I would think it to be a very worthwhile upgrade.
All my equipment is on wheels and the collector is hooked up to whatever I'm using at the time with a quick connect (sold by Rockler).
With the hose that it comes with (8' ?) it does an adequate job. If your going to have long runs the cfm's would probably fall short.
$230 doesn't sound bad those filters are expensive.


----------



## Chamerican (Sep 28, 2020)

Tree Hugger said:


> I Have the DC-650 but with an upgraded 5 mic bag . Wynn filter I have no experience with but I would think it to be a very worthwhile upgrade.
> All my equipment is on wheels and the collector is hooked up to whatever I'm using at the time with a quick connect (sold by Rockler).
> With the hose that it comes with (8' ?) it does an adequate job. If your going to have long runs the cfm's would probably fall short.
> $230 doesn't sound bad those filters are expensive.


Ok, thanks for the info- especially the disconnect. I’ll have my equipment on wheels and short runs as well.


----------



## laldog3 (Mar 20, 2011)

First off, does $230 sound like a reasonable deal for the Jet with a Wynn filter? 

When you consider that Wynn filters start around $200, I would say you're already ahead of the game. 

650 cfm isn't exactly a powerhouse, but it is certainly big enough to service at least 1 machine. 
Put it on casters and use it as a mobile unit for each machine. Running ductwork is a lot of work, expensive, and can be limiting as far as your shop layout. 
You mentioned that you may be relocating. Another reason not to waste time and effort with ductwork.


----------



## RepairmanJack (Aug 4, 2013)

Agreed. I put a Wynn on my 650 CFM Delta AP400 and it was an amazing improvement in filtration. Suction.. not so much, by I've been trying to use it on a full system and 650 CFM just isn't worth your trouble with piping. Now... moving it around and plugging it in to each machine as you use it - that's a lot better.


----------



## Chamerican (Sep 28, 2020)

RepairmanJack said:


> Agreed. I put a Wynn on my 650 CFM Delta AP400 and it was an amazing improvement in filtration. Suction.. not so much, by I've been trying to use it on a full system and 650 CFM just isn't worth your trouble with piping. Now... moving it around and plugging it in to each machine as you use it - that's a lot better.


Ok, thanks. Since I don’t have a permanent shop this would be a temp solution until I can get something a little more substantial and a more permanent set-up. However, the 650 seems to cut it for a single tool for you so I may just pull the trigger. Thanks for the input.

-Dan


----------



## RepairmanJack (Aug 4, 2013)

Chamerican said:


> Ok, thanks. Since I don’t have a permanent shop this would be a temp solution until I can get something a little more substantial and a more permanent set-up. However, the 650 seems to cut it for a single tool for you so I may just pull the trigger. Thanks for the input.
> 
> -Dan


650 CFMs is absolutely better than nothing at all and it does work okay for a single tool - even with some sort of chip separator in-line. In a mobile configuration, it will probably work well for you. My 13x26 basement shop is a bit crowded, so moving the collector around became pretty troublesome very quickly.

Here's my 650 CFM experience for comparison sake:
1) I was able to adequately collect and separate chips and dust from my dewalt 13" planner while planning a couple dozen rough hardwood boards. This was while using a $25 trashcan lid separator on 30 gallon metal trashcan.

2) It struggled on any tool that had a large cabinet (Unisaw) or lacked a cabinet entirely (Miter Saw, Mortiser). It didn't cut it at all on my 6" Jointer, but I did get good collection on both of my routers tables when using the fence collection setup.

3) The lower suction seemed to keep my Jet Bullet Cyclonic separator from working correctly. I just upgraded to a 1300 CFM collector and the Jet separator setup works much better now.

As your shop grows, you'll probably want an upgrade. After being really frustrated trying to optimize a weak system I just bit the $700 bullet and upgraded to 1.75 hp Powermatic DC. That unit is rated for about 1300 CFM and the difference in performance is _significant_.

I do plan to keep the 650 CFM Delta unit, but will park it on the opposite end of my shop for more focused collection. It certainly has value and is perfectly appropriate for certain tasks.

-EDIT-
One thing I found was that the when I did try to roll the Delta collector around, it was noticeably top-heavy and the spherical caster wheels felt genrally unstable. The darn thing actually fell over a couple times as I was moving it from one machine to another.


----------



## Chamerican (Sep 28, 2020)

RepairmanJack said:


> 650 CFMs is absolutely better than nothing at all and it does work okay for a single tool - even with some sort of chip separator in-line. In a mobile configuration, it will probably work well for you. My 13x26 basement shop is a bit crowded, so moving the collector around became pretty troublesome very quickly.
> 
> Here's my 650 CFM experience for comparison sake:
> 1) I was able to adequately collect and separate chips and dust from my dewalt 13" planner while planning a couple dozen rough hardwood boards. This was while using a $25 trashcan lid separator on 30 gallon metal trashcan.
> ...


Thanks for the info once again. I went ahead and picked it up. The guy I had it connected to his Grizzly 5hp saw and said it worked decently...and he threw in the trash can w/separater top. I’ll be curious to see it how it performs on my saw given your experience with your cabinet. I hear you guys on the ducting- I didn’t really plan on doing that due to space and lack of a permanent shop. I kind of had a feeling this thing would be a shot in the dark but I figure it’s surely better than a shop vac.


----------



## RepairmanJack (Aug 4, 2013)

I think you'll be very happy with the upgrade. I know I was. One thing I am coming to realize is that when the wynn filter clogs up the whole system performance starts to drop quickly. Be sure yours is as clean as possible before you stress it too much. 

I was doing some research on the Powermatic PM1300TX that I just invested in. I watched a useful video that graphed performance with and without separator. Bottom line is you get longer, more consistent performance with a separator before you need to clean your filter. Without a separator you get high performance at first, but it quickly drops off. The wynn doesn't have a good feature for cleaning, but the powermatic and many other pleated filters (Rockler, etc.), come with a "flapper" arm that you crank to knock the dust off into the collection bag. I'm starting to think that my 650 CFM collector would have performed better had I cleaned the filter more consistently.

Bottom line - be sure the wynn is reasonably clean when you start. and check it periodically. Dust Collection has a lot of variables.


----------

